# Suche Ego Shooter DM oder TDM Spiel mit Bots (kein Scifi)



## shippy74 (9. März 2012)

Hallo

Ich bin nun schon seid geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Ego Shooter in dem ich gegen Bots im DM oder TDM spielen kann, das einzige was es nicht sein sollte ist UT oder Quake oder sowas in der richtung , die hab ich früher zu genüge gespielt und ich mag diese Scifi Waffen nicht mehr.
Hab die ganze zeit immer COD4 mit den Petzbot gespielt aber da nervt mich der ewige Wechsel zur ersten karte wenn die Runde vorbei ist.

Da ich nur nen internet Stick hab kommt auch kein Steam oder änliches in frage, da ich dann updates ziehen müsste was mit dem Stick nicht geht.

Vieleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee, ob es was in der Richtung zu kaufen oder gar kostenlos gibt, ich bin über jede Hilfe froh die ich bekommen kann.

Das sollte drin sein:

-Normale Waffen:
-3 - 8 Karten gerne auch mehr
-DM oder TDM Modi auch gerne andere
-Keine Internet Aktivierung oder Online zwang

Hersteller und Preis sind erstmal egal, Grafik sollte dem Standart vor 4 Jahren entsprechen oder besser.

Ausprobiert hab ich schon die ganzen Kostenlosen wie Sauerbrauten Assault Cube usw. war aber alles nicht so mein Ding. Dazu noch BF2 und die ganzen Mods dazu.
optimal wäre ein Game änlich wie COD4 nur halt der MP Part mit Bots. Vieleicht gibt es ja ein modernes UT oder nen Clon und ich hab es nicht mitbekommen...


Gruß Shippy


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

Du kannst CoD Black Ops auch im Trainingmodus gegen Bots spielen, wobei Du dabei dann "sogar" ganz normal deinen Spiele-Charakter hochleveln kannst - das zählt halt denn auch nur für den Trainingmodus. Du kannst also zB neue Waffen freischalten usw. und bis dann auf Level 22, und wenn Du das nächste mal im Trainingsmodus spielst, hast du immer noch Level 22.

Du brauchst aber nen Steamaccount dafür, wobei ich da jetzt kein Problem drin sehe. Du kannst den Modus meines Wissens auch im Offline-Modus von Steam spielen.


----------



## shippy74 (9. März 2012)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Info, genau sowas such ich eigentlich. Mal ne frage gibt es die Möglichkeit die Patches auch manuell zu laden? Das ist nämlich der knackpunkt bei Steam. Mein Internet Stick läuft nur auf EDGE das sind 256 KB und da dann die ganzen Updates ziehen geht halt nicht. oder dauert Tage bzw Wochen. Meine Frühere Erfahrung mit Steam zeigte halt das ich OHNE Updates das Spiel erst garnicht Spielen kann und das Updaten geht halt bei mir wegen Verbindung nicht, sonst wäre mir Steam noch so ziemlich egal.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

Also, was Du machen kannst: geh zu einem Kumpel, der Steam hat, dann log Dich mit Deinen eigenen Nutzerdaten ein, installier Black Ops, update es. Danach kopierst Du einfach den Ordner "steamapps/common/Callofdutyblackops", den Du im normalen Steam-Ordner findest, auf einen USB-Stick oder eine externe HDD. Bei Dir zu hause kopierst Du dann den Ordner in Deinen steamapss/common-Ordner rein, dann startest Du Steam, logst Dich ein, gehst in die Spielebibliothek - da müsstest Du dann BlackOps schon sehen. Rechtsköck auf BlackOPs, Eigenschaften und dann mal suchen nach lokale Dateien oder so und so was wie "Dateien auf Fehler prüfen" - wenn Du das gemacht hast, sollte es inkl Patrch nutzbar sein.

Du kannst aber auch absichtlich ohne Patch spielen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob Du es dann starten "darfst" - theoretisch wäre das für den Trainungmodus ja okay. NUr fürs Onlinespielen braucht man natürlich definitiv den Patch.


----------



## shippy74 (10. März 2012)

Hallo

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe, hab nun Black Ops von nem Bekannten in Original bekommen inkl. seinem nicht mehr Benutzten Account (zockt nur noch BF3), mal sehen ob ich / wir das bei mir zum laufen bekommen. Wenn nicht werd ich das mit seinem PC testen.
Nochmals Danke für die Hilfe.

Shippy


----------



## Hobgoblin (11. April 2012)

PlanetSide 2 vielleicht? Clientbasiertes Spiel, Trailer sieht gut aus, F2P, aber bestimt mit einem kleinen ItemShop.


----------

